# Por medio de la presente



## sazette

Amigos:
Como se puede decir en ingles la siguiente oración:


Por medio de la presente hacemos entrega del tercer informe correspondiente al estudio de factibilidad, realacionado al nuevo cronogramade fechas y actividades de servicios de consultoria.


----------



## SILSEP

Hola Sazette!

Tengo una duda con "cronogramade", quizás querías decir "programa de". 

Si es así, aquí va mi intento:

"By means of this letter/email I am sending you the third report corresponding to the practicability research which is related to our new consultary service schedule/programme".

También podrías empezar la frase diciendo "I am enclosing herewith" ya que estás enviando un documento o un fichero si es via email.

Espero que te ayude.

saludos,


----------



## sazette

gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## SusieQ

sazette said:
			
		

> Por medio de la presente hacemos entrega del tercer informe correspondiente al estudio de factibilidad, realacionado al nuevo cronogramade fechas y actividades de servicios de consultoria.


 
Yo diría:

Through this instrument we deliver the third repord corresponding to the factibility study, in relation to the new timetable of dates and activities of consultanship services.

Aunque puede que haya, y de seguro hay, otras y mejores formas de plantearlo.

Espero ser de ayuda, lo pensaré un poco más y tal vez encuentre una mejor traducción.


----------



## sazette

Gracias por tu aporte Susie.


----------



## Faith

Hola
Existen una serie de fórmulas que se emplean en las cartas comerciales. Para indicar que se envía adjunto un documento o una información la más común (o al menos esa es la que a mi me han enseñado) es: Please find enclosed...que sería el "por la presente le adjuntamos", creo que es esa la que buscas


----------



## sazette

si. gracias


----------



## Sofia La estudiante

"Por medio de la presente" is the beginning of a business letter... any other suggestion? in borth languages, english and spanish. Thanks


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

_Hereby...._
_Por la presente...._

Carlos


----------



## christy_10

Tambien puedes usar "Know all men by these present".


----------



## Eugin

christy_10 said:
			
		

> Tambien puedes usar "Know all men by these present".


 
Es la primera vez que leo esta construcción para referirse a "Por medio de la presente".... ¿estás seguro/a de que se use así?


----------



## Txiri

christy_10 said:
			
		

> Tambien puedes usar "Know all men by these present".


 
That´s more along the lines of how a legal contract begins.


----------



## scotu

Like Txiri suggests this language is usually found at the beginning of a legal document, at least in English. It would be far too formal language for a business letter.


----------



## sirgawain

En una carta del administrador del edificio se escribe "lPor medio de la presente, les comunicamos que se ha aplicado el acuerdo al que se llegó en la Junta Ordinario "  

¿Cómo se traduce esta frase al inglés: por medio de la presente?


----------



## chics

Significa "A través de esta carta", les comunicamos que...
_We use this letter to_, but very formal.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:

Tiene que ser "la p*r*esente" (la presente / esta carta)

With the present/this letter we...

But I am sure as an English native speaker you´ll certainly know how best to say it.

Saludos


----------



## HolaATodos

Puede ser: _*by this script*_
Espera otras opiniones. Un saludo.


----------



## jinti

I'm not a translator, but in my own business correspondence in English, I usually write "this letter is to inform you..." or skip that part altogether.


----------



## cyberpedant

This is a phrase peculiar to the etiquette of letter writing in Spanish. Literally translated: "By means of the present (letter)." We Americans tend to be less and less formal as time goes by. When I had to translate letters of this type for a U.S. insurance company, I simply left this phrase out, because it seemed unnecessary. My employers never complained.


----------



## Moritzchen

I see documents translated as "by this present".


----------



## puertus

Hola a todos, estoy tratando de notariar una carta autorizando a mi empleador a entregarle mis cheques a mi hermano pues yo estaré de viaje unas semanas.
Algo simple como:
"_*Por medio de la presente, yo,.............. autorizo a........... a recibir mis cheques de pago en mi nombre, asumiendo la absoluta responsabilidad."*_
Muchas gracias


----------



## Santiago Jorge

I do hereby authorize . . . . . to recieve my paychecks made out to me and asume absolute responsibility."


----------



## puertus

Thanks a lot, esta perfecto !


----------



## Santiago Jorge

De nada.


----------



## DCPaco

Bueno, entiendo pero creo que en inglés hay que incluir el género:

By means of the present letter, I, Full-anna Day Tal authorize Full-a-Knee-toe to receive payroll checks on my behalf, assuming all responsibility. 

La parte de "asumiendo..." no aclara quien asume la responsabilidad y creo que esto tiene que quedar muy claro para que te lo aprueben, bueno digo yo--pero ésa es mi opinión.


----------



## DCPaco

ándale, así como lo dijo Jorge está muy bien.


----------



## puertus

valen los dos, gracias.....


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Actually, DCPaco has a good point, it would be better to say:

"I, ___________ do hereby authorize ___________ to recieve my paychecks made out to me and asume absolute responsibility."


----------



## nalita85

Me podrian por favor, dandome una traduccion mas precisa de la que ya tengo, este es el texto, es para el principio de una carta:

"Por medio de la presente se hace constar"


----------



## robjh22

Por medio ... = "hereby" or the antiquated, but still used, "by these presents"

The complete phrase would be "_____ hereby attests." (Need a subject)


----------



## unspecified

robjh22 said:


> Por medio ... = "hereby" or the antiquated, but still used, "by these presents"
> 
> The complete phrase would be "_____ hereby attests." (Need a subject)


I agree, but I think the _se hace constar_ would make it:

It is hereby attested...


----------



## elmauri

How could you translate "Por medio de la presente." I am working on some translation and i came across this phrase. It is used as a heading for legal documents that are provide by organziations. In my case it is a city agency that is providing authorization for damage assesment and aid


----------



## María Madrid

Welcome to WR. According to the forum rules, please provide a full sentence. A word for word translation is never a good one.

Just a possibility:

"Por medio de la presente confirmamos nuestra asistencia a la reunión".

"This is to confirm we will attend the meeting".

Saludos,


----------



## elmauri

I did want to provide the full sentence but i wasnt able to. I am actually doing transcriptions form audio to Word from some interviews. The intervies are in Spanish so i am translating them to English for my boss. The speaker in the interview starts reading his document and says "por medio de la presente" but he never finishes the sentece, he goes on to explain the wording on the document and never finishes the sentence. I guess my best guess for a full sentence would be "Por medio de la presente otorgamos el credito a esta persona afectada." Tanks for the help


----------



## fsabroso

Hi:

"Hereby".


----------



## elmauri

Thanks to both of you for the help, this was really useful.


----------



## zumac

fsabroso said:


> Hi:
> 
> "Hereby".


Thanks to Fsabroso, I can suggest the following:

"Por medio de la presente otorgamos el credito a esta persona afectada."

We *hereby* grant the credit to the affected person.

Saludos.


----------



## ket89

could someone please translate the following sentence for me? I'm afraid my translation's too literal and does not make much sense in english. thanks!

_Por medio de la presente, después de darle un cordial saludo me permito comunicarle los intereses que tengo de cursar parte de mi formación profesional en su renombrada Institución, por lo cual me sirvo a extenderles mis compromisos, objetivos y deseos personales, no solo en el rubro antes mencionado, sino en todo lo que afecte de manera directa dicho evento, esperando sea de la manera mas satisfactoria en mi beneficio ya que los programas académicos que ofrecen son de alto rendimiento para los egresados de dicha institución que trabajan por el progreso de Canadá y espero sean de mucha relevancia en al termino de mi formación en mi país.
._


----------



## mariposita

What translation? We need to see your translation to comment on it. We can't do the translation for you.


----------



## ket89

here is my translation:

I would like to share with you my interests to study at your renowned institution, through which I would extend my commitments, academic objectives, and personal goals, not only at Manitoba University, rather throughout everything that directly affects this event, hoping that it may be in the most satisfactory manner to my benefit, as the  offered academic programs are of the highest academic level for the graduates of Manitoba University which work to improve Canada and I hope they may be of much importance at the end of my academic career in my country.


----------



## nv1962

Ahem... Here go "a few" suggestions: 


> I would like to hereby, with my compliments, share with you my interest in pursuing part of my studies at your renowned institution, to which end I'd like to inform you of my commitments, academic objectives, and personal goals, not only in the aforementioned sense, but in any way that might impact on said event _[sic]_ hoping that it may be most satisfactory for me, as the  academic programs offered are of a very demanding academic level for the students enrolled, who work to improve Canada, and I hope that they will be very valuable to me at the end of my academic study in my country.


----------



## ket89

nv1962, you helped sooo much! Thank you!


----------



## JB

I don't understand your question.  Are you trying to translate from English to Spanish, from Spanish to English, or just asking how to start a business letter?

If you are looking for an explanation of "por medio de la presente" please check the WR Dictionary page here http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=por+medio+de and you will see at least 14 links to previous threads on this term.


----------



## Translator07

I'd say: "By this means" is the correct translation.

Regards


----------



## kerosa

If looking at ways to start a letter
Dear Mr.....
I am writing to....
I would like to ....
I take this opportunity to....
Les escribo para/porque....
Me gustaria ....
Me gustaria tomar esta oportunidad para....


----------



## Nicosito

jinti said:


> I'm not a translator, but in my own business correspondence in English, I usually write "this letter is to inform you..." or skip that part altogether.



Brilliant. I've only read this one of the many threads on this subject but here at least, this suggestion appeared to me the most natural in English by a very long shot.

Nico.


----------



## rioazul23

Hola Kerosa, solo permíteme una pequeña observación. En español no dices: "me gustaría tomar esta oportunidad para..." sino, "me gustaría aprovechar esta oportunidad para...."


----------



## Bilis

In a business letter I would almost always (and do) translate *"Por medio de la presente..." *as *"I am writing to you..."*, which in my opinion is the correct version of the phrase in English since you would very rarely use "through this letter" or by "means of this letter" etc etc


----------



## Maggie Bringas

How can I translate...

Name of the person
*PRESENTE*

In a letter... is the Word "PRESENTE" used in English?


----------

